# Webcam showing Douglas Harbour, Isle of Man



## clydesiderman (Nov 28, 2004)

For anyone interested, there is a webcam which shows Douglas harbour, Isle of Man, which updates every 30 seconds or so. To access visit Manx radio website and click on the webcam button and then select Douglas Bay. It's quite interesting to see the Isle of Man ferries arrive and depart. Douglas


----------



## terence (Aug 14, 2005)

try panama web cams or earth cams tel..


----------



## john.e (Sep 11, 2005)

*gascam*

Just type gascam in google and see the ships and ferries arrive on the mersey cheers john.


----------

